# Moon Watch - Is There Evidence It Went To The Moon?



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi

To start with I am not a conspiracy theorist, I'm just curious about what evidence, photographic or otherwise, that the moon watch actually went to the moon?

Does anyone know the background to the selection of the watches for the mission? Who was the competition?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

MakeTime said:


> Hi
> 
> To start with I am not a conspiracy theorist, I'm just curious about what evidence, photographic or otherwise, that the moon watch actually went to the moon?
> 
> Does anyone know the background to the selection of the watches for the mission? Who was the competition?


I think you can see the watch on a couple of the pictures. As for the selection, my understanding is that Nasa bought 12 chronographs of different makes from a jewellers and tested them, wit hthe Omega being the only one that passed.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Try these

http://www.omegawatches.com/index.php?id=2...s%5BbackPid%5D=

http://history.nasa.gov/alsj/omega.html

Also Google NASA and enter Speedmaster in search, all sorts of intersting stuff including a Speedmasetr failing in flight.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MakeTime said:


> Hi
> 
> To start with I am not a conspiracy theorist, I'm just curious about what evidence, photographic or otherwise, that the moon watch actually went to the moon?
> 
> Does anyone know the background to the selection of the watches for the mission? Who was the competition?


You can actually see the watch quite clearly in a lot of the closer views of the astronauts walking on the Moons surface....










Even bigger from the hi-res original










Reproduced by kind permission of a little green man......


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Bri said:


> Also Google NASA and enter Speedmaster in search, all sorts of intersting stuff including a Speedmasetr failing in flight.


On the NASA site there is a photograph of Donald Pettit with the back of a speedmaster and below is part of the report. I've no idea what a Casio and a Speedmaster have in common though. 

Omega Speed Master Watch Failure Example

A crew member brought a Casio spare watch which was

eventually used for spare parts by astronaut Donald Pettit

Don has sufficient skills in watch repair and began to

â€œsalvageâ€ what he could from both of the watches

Ground control did not believe a â€œzero gâ€ repair was

possible

Entire repair was filmed, left ground control crew in shock


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey thanks guys. I watched a couple of programmes yesterday, and deliberately kept a look out for the watch but seemed to miss it, but yes you are correct it is quite clearly visible on the photo.

I have to confess that for a watch to perform in the vacuum of space "out of the box" is amazing. I assume no additional steps in manufacture etc were necessary to a standard watch? :hammer:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MakeTime said:


> I have to confess that for a watch to perform in the vacuum of space "out of the box" is amazing. I assume no additional steps in manufacture etc were necessary to a standard watch? :hammer:


As I recall, fixed bars and a caseback unique to NASA (for identification purposes).  There may have been something special about the lube in the watch as well.

Later,

William


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

MakeTime said:


> I have to confess that for a watch to perform in the vacuum of space "out of the box" is amazing. I assume no additional steps in manufacture etc were necessary to a standard watch? :hammer:


Apart from the bracelet, they changed nothing.

I think it was Hamilton that tried to build a moon watch and it failed to pass the test.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

MakeTime said:


> Hi
> 
> To start with I am not a conspiracy theorist, I'm just curious about what evidence, photographic or otherwise, that the moon watch actually went to the moon?
> 
> Does anyone know the background to the selection of the watches for the mission? Who was the competition?


i took an orange monster to the moon once......


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> i took an orange monster to the moon once......


I didn't enjoy myself when I went.

There was no atmosphere... h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i took an orange monster to the moon once......
> ...


class :lol:


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Is There Evidence we Went To The Moon ?

I shouldn't have said that the last time it was mentioned the debate went on for ages


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

spencer said:


> Is There Evidence we Went To The Moon ?
> 
> I shouldn't have said that the last time it was mentioned the debate went on for ages


I wonder what Omega would do if it ever got proven they didn't! 

Seriously though I am amazed what that watch went through to be the winning watch. Details are still a bit sketchy (deliberately so maybe? h34r: ) about what watches were the other contenders and which bit the bullet first. Were R**ex contenders??

With talk of new moon missions, it will be interesting to see whether Omega makes it back.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

MakeTime said:


> Seriously though I am amazed what that watch went through to be the winning watch. Details are still a bit sketchy (deliberately so maybe? ) about what watches were the other contenders and which bit the bullet first. Were R**ex contenders??
> 
> With talk of new moon missions, it will be interesting to see whether Omega makes it back.


When NASA was testing the watches they went through a series of tests, I've got the information in a book somewhere, the Speedmaster was the only one which survived all of the tests. The watch manufacturers didn't know they where being tested as they where purchase from watch dealers in Houston. From what I can recall, NASA didn't tell Omega until after the event. Rolex where tested and they broke, along with a number of others.

Omega have been with NASA with the Shuttle and they are still the only watch to be certified for EVA. So I would expect Omega to be with NASA for the coming missions.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

MakeTime said:


> Were R**ex contenders??


Yes they tested the Daytona but it stopped running twice on the relative humidity test and then failed the high temperature test when the second hand warped and fouled the rest of the hands. After this no further tests were undertaken with Rolex Chronographs.

There was 11 tests in total, if I get time I'll scan and post them, not tonight though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> MakeTime said:
> 
> 
> > Were R**ex contenders??
> ...


That would be great Gary; itâ€™ll save me doing a search. 

I think NASA was very wise to test some readily available (good quality watches) for use in space rather than wasting budget and designing a ridiculously expensive â€œmission capableâ€ watch of its own. If NASA hadnâ€™t found the Omega Speedmaster suitable then we could all be looking to own one of the few truly unique watches that may never come up for sale. 

Fascinating subject.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

As I recall, Bulova were desparate to go to the moon. They called in every favour they could to have the trials repeated before the end of the moon missions. They custom built samples for the testing and failed. 

Later,

William


----------



## Captrimmer (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sure you guys know this but despite Omega's claim on the back of some Speedmasters ("The only watch worn on the Moon"), a Waltham was also worn.

Check out this link......makes for some interesting reading.

http://www.chronomaddox.com/moonmovement.html

Brgds,

Capt


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Captrimmer said:


> I'm sure you guys know this but despite Omega's claim on the back of some Speedmasters ("The only watch worn on the Moon"), a Waltham was also worn.
> 
> Check out this link......makes for some interesting reading.
> 
> ...


I thought the official line was the only watch "certified" for space? I think I read somewhere that one of the astronauts even wore a Timex :blink:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Just seen the new "moon" feature on the Omega website, well worth a look, great looking site.

One part of the Apollo 11 landing which is featured says "Armstrong was joined shortly afterwards by his co-pilot wearing the speedmaster that became the first and only watch on the moon"

I guess the get out could be that they mean the only watch on the moon "at that time" :lol:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Omega, may have been the first watch on the surface of the moon worn by man, but it wasn't the first watch company.

Breitling was.

Bear with me.

Breitling supplied the clocks / dials for the apollo command craft & lunar landing module. Therefore as soon as it touched down Breitling hit the surface first


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

bobbymonks said:


> Omega, may have been the first watch on the surface of the moon worn by man, but it wasn't the first watch company.
> 
> Breitling was.
> 
> ...


But surely the Omega was in the LM at the same time? Ahah! :lol:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

bobbymonks said:


> Omega, may have been the first watch on the surface of the moon worn by man, but it wasn't the first watch company.
> 
> Breitling was.
> 
> ...


And Neil Armstrong took his Speedie off, because the clock failed. The Omega didn't!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jeffvader said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Omega, may have been the first watch on the surface of the moon worn by man, but it wasn't the first watch company.
> ...


 :lol: Good point.........


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Stinch said:


> Bri said:
> 
> 
> > Also Google NASA and enter Speedmaster in search, all sorts of intersting stuff including a Speedmasetr failing in flight.
> ...


 Could it be this?






It's a X33 I believe. Looks like it's filmed in the spacestation.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > Omega, may have been the first watch on the surface of the moon worn by man, but it wasn't the first watch company.
> ...


Well .... yes it was, but the LM's feet touched the surface first, before Neil has even thought of putting his helmet on!


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you think that less gravity improves or worsens the watches accuracy? I would have thought that there is less friction in moving parts, unless of course the zero gravity causes more movement of components. I suppose though the effects of gravity are possibly not as influential as the effects of dynamic temperature changes B)


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Could it be this?






It's a X33 I believe. Looks like it's filmed in the spacestation.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

bobbymonks said:


> Omega, may have been the first watch on the surface of the moon worn by man, but it wasn't the first watch company.
> 
> Breitling was.
> 
> ...


I may be wrong (normally am) but I think you will find the clocks on the Apollos were Bulova.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> I thought the official line was the only watch "*certified*" for space? I think I read somewhere that one of the astronauts even wore a Timex :blink:


Thank you! Every time we get on this Magic Moon Watch Roundabout, people don't seem to realise the differance between official NASA gear and astronaut's personal property. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Here you go Stan and anyone else interested, the NASA watch environment tests as promised.

I had to scan them in two halves, hopefully it'll make sense. I'm not sure how legible they'll be posted here but here goes.



















If you want the bigger scans drop me a line with your email address and I'll whizz them over.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

frogspawn said:


> I may be wrong (normally am) but I think you will find the clocks on the Apollos were Bulova.


No you're absolutely correct. I've no idea how the other poster got the impression that Breitling produced the instruments.

An except from Bulova's history.

_In 1960 NASA asks Bulova to incorporate Accutron technology into its equipment for the space program. The CEO of Bulova at the time was Omar Bradley, 5 Star General, US Army, Retired. During those early years Accutron timing mechanisms were used in 46 US space program missions. An Accutron watch movement sits on the moon's Sea of Tranquility today, in an instrument placed there in 1969 by Apollo 11 astronauts, the first men on the moon._

The Apollo 11 Bulova clock.










Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I think can hear SilverHawk in his shed, cobbling together a makeshift rocket to retrieve that watch movement


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > I may be wrong (normally am) but I think you will find the clocks on the Apollos were Bulova.
> ...


I've never heard that Breitling instruments were used on the Appollo missions, but a Breitling Cosmonaute went into space onboard the Aurora 7 on Lt. Commander Scott Carpenter's wrist in 1962.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > frogspawn said:
> ...


Oh no......here we go again........so what was the first watch IN space? :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Oh no......here we go again........so what was the first watch IN space? :lol:


That's easy surely? Got to be this I reckon, as worn by Yuri Gagarin on April 12, 06:07 GMT, 1961 on the first succesfull manned space flight. Unless there were some unsuccessful attempts I guess.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

You sure there wasn't one worn by a monkey or a dog?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

This may be of use.......

The Moon Watch: The History of the Omega Speedmaster Professional

Few things in American history have generated more interest and pride in our country than our nation's space program. The wrist worn Omega Speedmaster Professional (S.P.) has played an interesting role in America's conquest of space.

Not only did this chronograph become famous for being the first watch worn on the moon, but the story of its selection by NASA to become the wrist timing device of the astronauts is a story of worksmanship,

repeated testing and a study in American politics.

First manufactured in 1959 by Omega Watch company in Biene, Switzerland, the S.P. is a chronograph capable of measuring elapsed time in seconds, minutes and hours. The black anodized multi-dial face with luminous markers is housed in a stainless steel waterproof case. There are 150 separate parts and the chronograph is anti-magnetic and shock protected. There is a tachymeter outer scale used for calculating speeds or unit per hour production.

In the early days of the space program during Project Mercury, wrist timing devices were used for manned space flight as a backup to the on-board timing devices. There was no watch that was "standard issue" during Project Mercury. It was the astronaut's choice to wear/not wear a wrist timing device, and to choose the make/model he thought best. Astronauts Shepard, Grissom and Glenn wore no watch. Scott Carpenter wore a Breitling Navitimer.

The Speedmaster Professional was first flight tested in space by Walter Schirra aboard Sigma 7, October 1962. The Omega ran flawlessly and was used as backup to the on-board clock. On-board timing devices in the Mercury capsule were internal to the spacecraft and wristwatches had not undergone rigorous testing, as the astronaut never left the protected environment of the spacecraft.

On the last Mercury Mission, Gordon Cooper wore both the Omega chronograph and a Bulova Accutron Astronaut in order to compare the accuracy of the manually-wound Omega to the then new electronic Bulova. The Omega was used to time the firing sequence of the retro rockets for re-entry.

However, with the Gemini and Apollo programs, astronauts would also need wrist timing devices to help them with EVA activities, such as spacewalks, photographic timing exposures, and timing fuel cell purges. Such a watch should be able to operate in the vacuum of space where there exists wide variances in temperature and pressure.

The primary requirement for the wrist timing device was to provide the capability to perform short interval timing and backup for the main spacecraft timing device. Initially, a manually wound watch was required, as the "self-winding" watch mechanisms depend upon the action of an inertial pendelum in a gravity environment for performing the winding function. Consequently, these devices would not function in the reduced gravity environment encountered in space flight. [Eds. comment -- this last statement is simply wrong -- automatic watches will work fine in space]

In 1962, NASA began the search for a wristwatch that could be worn by the Gemini and Apollo astronauts. NASA purchased watches from several companies which were then subjected to a number of rigorous tests. The watches were placed in vacuum chambers with conditions closely matching the space environment. Temperatures varied from 200 degrees above 0 F to 0 F. They were exposed to accelerations of 12g's -- twice as much as could be expected in spaceflight, and a vibration table shook the watches violently. The watch was also to be waterproof, shock proof and anti-magnetic. The only watch that survived this testing was the Omega Speedmaster Professional. It is significant to note that this was a standard, production line model which was purchased over-the-counter, incognito at a Houston jewelry store.

In 1965, NASA chose the Omega Speedmaster Professional as the official chronograph for the space program. With the first Gemini flight (GT3) with astronauts Grissom and Young, the Speedmaster Professional became part of the standard equipment issued to the astronauts. The watch was worn on the outside of the pressure suit with the use of a large black velcro band. It was worn during the first walk in space by an American, Edward White, in 1965. Two watches were worn by each Gemini astronaut as a matter of preference for timing different tasks.

Two years before the first lunar landing, a memo by Donald K. (Deke) Slayton, then director of Flight Crew operations at NASA, indicated a need for "a wrist chronograph that would be qualified for use in a hostile environment existing on the lunar surface." He pointed out the difficulties in temperature protection and pressure suit garment interface needed by astronauts on the lunar surface. He once again suggested that in order to measure elapsed time, c chronograph would be best suited forthese purposes.

Due to its performance and reliability, the Speedmaster Professional was selected again as the official chronograph by NASA for project Apollo. Each astronaut wore one chronograph for spaceflight as a standard issue. Most, however, wore two during spaceflight. One watch was set on Mission Elapsed time (MET) and the other was set on Greenwich Mean Time (GMT) or Houston time. The watch became very popluar with the astronauts and was often used in their everyday lives as well as their work in the space flight simulators.

However, the use of Swiss chronographs in the American space program met with political resistance by a number of American watch makers, specifically the Bulova Watch Company. In the early days of the space program, Bulova did not make a chronograph, but nonetheless, it exerted considerable pressure on NASA to use Bulova products. There were various meetings with NASA officials in order to promote the use of their products. In 1964, Senate hearings involved the domestic watch manufacturing industry and their use in space and defense projects. Senator Symington from Missouri, Margaret Chase Smith from Massachusetts, and Senator Stennis from MIssissippi were present at these meetings. The former assistant secretary of defense, Marx Leva, was retained by Bulova as their legal council. James Webb, the administrator of NASA at that time, was aware of these meetings and helped shape NASA's response to them.

As the official chronograph for all Apollo missions, the Speedmaster Professional was worn by Frank Borman and crew on man's first journey to orbit the moon during Christmas of 1968. It was strapped to the outside of the space suit of Buzz Aldrin when he and Neil Armstrong made man's first lunar landing during the historic Apollo 11 mission in July 1969. The two hours and forty minutes that Armstrong and Aldrin were alloted on the surface of the moon, outside the lunar module, were timed by this chronograph.

There has been interesting discussion as to who in fact wore the first watch on the moon. Buzz Aldrin states that shortly after landing, there was a failure of the timer in the lunar module and he was unable to get it restarted. According to his best recollection, Neil Armstrong left his chronograph on board the Lunar Module as a backup. Thus, the first watch worn on the moon was worn by Buzz Aldrin. This watch was later stolen from his personal belongings, and has never been recovered.

During Apollo 13 in April 1970, an on-board explosion of an oxygen tank in the service module left no electrical power in the Command Module (CM) or Service Module (SM) except for emergency re-entry power. This left the on-board computerized timing devices inoperative. The crew had to use the Lunar Module for survival and had to power down everything in the Lunar Module. The Lunar Module was designed to provide approximately two days of electrical power. The crew and NASA had to devise a way to make this last the five days it would take to return to earth. The only electricl equipment turned on in the Lunar Module was a radio receiver, not even a transmitter. This left the crew of Jim Lovell, Fred Haies, and Jack Swigert without the use of on-board computers and their associated timing devices. Commander James Lovell thus had to use his Speedmaster Professional for both the timing and interval of thrust for critical engine burns as they rounded the moon and set a course for home. Thsi contributed not only to saving the lives of the crew, but the vessel as well.

The last manned lunar landing Apollo 17 was scheduled for December 1972. As this date approached, the Bulova Watch Company became increasingly concerned that its products be used for this last manned lunar mission. Letters were sent to the special assistant to the President at the White House from Bulova indicating their displeasure with the use of Swiss chronographs in the American space program.

Thus it was decided by the Administrator on NASA, James Fletcher, that if a suitable Bulova chronograph could be found, it would be used on the last Apollo mission. The astronauts responded by stating that if forced to wear the Bulova time piece, they would also wear the Omega as "insurance." Bulova had insisted that chronographs chosen by NASA follow the policy of the "buy American" regulations estalished by the Senate. Both Omega and Bulova wished to comply with this, however, as of 1972, Bulova did not manufacture a US made chronograph.

In August of 1972, sixteen companies were notified by NASA that the Manned Spacecraft Center (MSC) planned to establish a Qualified Product List (QPL) for possible future procurement of astronaut watches. This list included: the Breitling Watch Corporation, the Bulova Watch Company, the Elmore Watch Company, the Elgin National Watch Company, the Forbes Company, S. A. Girard-Perregaux Company, The Gruen Watch Company, the Hamilton Watch Company, Heuer Time and Electronic Corporation, the LeJour Watch Company, the Longines-Wittnauer Company, the Omega Watch Company, the American Rolex Company, Seiko Watch Company, and Zodiac Watch Company. Both Bulova and Omega were eager to comply with the "Buy American Act" which meant 51 precent of the products must be made or manufactured in the United States.

In order to comply with this act, Omega had the stainless steel cases for the Speedmaster Professional manufactured in Luddington, Michigan by the Starr Watch Case Company. The crystals were shipped from Switzerland to the Starr Watch Company where they were installed (the Starr Watch Co. is no longer in business). The completed case and crystal were then shipped to the Hamilton Watch Company in Lancaster, Pennsylvania, for inspection and testing. The case and crystals were then shipped to Switzerland where the movements were installed and the entire watch was subjected to final inspection and environmental testing.

The Bulova Watch Company submitted 16 chronographs for testing at this time. It was later learned that these watches were manufactured in Switzerland and that Bulova had purchased these chronographs through their subsidiary in Switzerland, Universal Geneve. The 16 chronographs were disassembled by Bulova in their research laboratory and a new crystal, a new machine case, specifically manufactured pin, a new crown and stem, a new face and dials and certain gaskets, washers and screws were replaced on each watch. The original movements and the back of each watch were retained.

When confronted with the fact that these watches were, in actuality, Swiss chronographs, Bulova stated that they had invested $23,000 of research and development funds in developing and tooling the process. Thus, by utilizing these R&D costs, the watches were found to qualify under the "Buy American Act."

The testing process was done in two stages. First, there were several general requirements needed to become "Flight Qualified." If a watch met these criteria, it was then subjected to a series of specific and regorous "space flight environmental tests" to determine final suitability for spaceflight. The general requirements were that the watch be a chronograph, anti-magnetic, waterproof, and shock-resistant. The case must be finished for non-reflective characteristics, and the crystal of the chronograph must be anit-reflective so that the dials could be easily read under light levels ranging from three foot-candles to direct, unfiltered sunlight. Accuracy requiremnets both in the face up and face down positions should be plus or minus 6 seconds in a 24 hour period.

The watches were then subjected to the specific environmental tests which included vacuum testing, oxygen atmosphere testing, low temperature, acceleration, random vibration test, electromagnetic induction tests, and a humidity test. The specific test parameters are listed in Table 1.

Table 1.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Vacuum testing

The chronograph shall be subjected to a vacuum of 1x10^-6 Torr or better for a total of 72 hours. During the first 10 hours of testing the temperature of the items shall be increased to 160 (+/-10) degrees F. The temperature shall then be returned to 78 (+/-10) degrees F for the remainder of the test.

2. Oxygen Atmosphere/Temperature Test

The test items shall be placed in atmosphere of 95 +/-5 percent oxygen at a pressure of 5+/-0.1 psia and a temperature of 155 +/-5 degrees F for 72 hours. Gas samples extracted from the chamber area shall be analyzed for organic and CO content per test number 6 of D-NA-0002.

3. Low Temperature

The test items shall be lowered to 0 +/- 5 degrees F. This temperature shall be maintained for 10 +/-0.5 hours. The test items shall be allowed to return to ambient before functional testing.

4. Acceleration

The test items shall be subjected to 20's +/- 2 g's in each direction of the three (3) perpendicular axes.

5. Random Vibration

The test items shall be installed in a fixture and submitted to 7.8 g's RMS for 5 +/-0.1 minutes, as defined in figure 2 in each of 3 axes. The test fixture with the test items shall then be submitted to 3.2 g's for 12 +/-0.1 minutes as defined in figure 1, in each of the 3 axes [Eds. Note: Figures not provided].

6. EMI Test

The test items shall be subjected to all applicable requirements of Mil-STD-461A, if an electromechanical movement is employed.

7. Humidity Testing

The test items shall be submitted to a humidity test per MIL-STD-810B, Method 507, Procedure I, except minimum temperature shall be 68 deg F and maximum temperature shall be 120 deg F.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

These tests were completed by November 1972, and the Deputy Administrator of NASA, George Low, in his letter to the Assistant to the President at the White House, Jonathan C. Rose, stated the results of the spaceflight qualification test. To my knowledge, this information has never before been made public. "The Bulova chronograph stopped three times during the humidity test, and stopped again during the acceleration test. Based on our criteria, the Bulova chronograph therefore, has not been qualified for use on the Apollo 17 mission... We will continue to use the Omega watch in the Apollo program.

The issue was finalized by a letter from Dale Myers, Associate Administrator for manned Space Flight, to Dr. George Low, the deputy director of NASA, on November 13, 1972. "The special Bulova chronographs purchased by MSC for possible application for Apollo 17 and Skylab, have failed their qualification tests both in humidity and acceleration. I have instructed the Manned Spacecraft Center to take no further action with respect to chronograph testing or other companies watches. I consider the Bulova watch issue closed."

Following the lunar landing, the space program continued, and 1975 marked the first handshake in space between the American and Soviet crews during the Apollo and Soyuz mission. The American and Russian crews were BOTH wearing the Speedmaster Professional.

The topic of astronaut timepieces was quiet for several years until 1976 when Bulova became interested in supplying time pieces for the Space Shuttle missions. Bulova had numerous public and private officials contact NASA in order to gain their objectives.

Senator Jacob Javits from New York contacted the Administrator of NASA, Robert Frosch, to lobby on Bulova's behalf. Once again, NASA initiated a competetive solicitation. A new deadline was extended several times so Bulova could participate.

In September 1978, astronaut chronograph watches wishing to be considered for the space shutter program underwent yet another round of prescribed space flight environmental testing. This included vacuum, low temperature, pressure, vibration, acceleration, salt-fog, humidity and shock testing. Responses to the NASA procurement requests were recieved from the Bulova Watch Company and the Omega Watch Company in Bienne, Switzerland. Bulova submitted a proposal offering one type of chronograph, sold to NASA for $1 each. Omega submitted 3 proposals for 3 separate models. The chronograph determined to be in compliance with the environmental requirements, achieving the highest technical score, and offered at the lowest price would be purchased. The technical evaluation team determined that, of the chronographs submitted by Bulova for space flight environmental testing, no single watch was exposed to all environmental tests. Also, one watch failed in salt-fog testing and all 3 watches exposed to vacuum testing failed to sho adequate sealing. Accordingly, the Bulova chronographs were determined to be in non-compliance with the specified environmental requirements.

Once again, the Omega chronograph was superior to the other chronographs tested. The Speedmaster Professional met all environmental requirements, had the highest technical score, and was offered at the lowest price. Therefore, the Omega was accepted for procurement. It is significant to note that this was the identical model which had been submitted in 1962. The watch was offered to NASA at the cost of $0.01 per watch.

In April 1981, STS-1, the first shuttle mission, was launched with Commander John Young wearing the Speedmaster Professional.

Now that the shuttle flights have become operational, there are no longer requirements by NASA for specific watches to be worn during shuttle missions. Withthe exception of extravehicular activity, all astronauts are confined within the pressurized environment of the shuttle. Nonetheless, the S.P. continues to be used by many of the shuttle astronauts.

In 1989, Omega commemorated the 20th anniversary of the Apollo 11 moon landing by issuing a limited edition of the Speedmaster Professional. The commemorative watches were limited to 2,000 pieces. In 1989, with the Soviet Union's improved attitude toward the West, the Soviet Union selected Omega as the watch supplied to all cosmonauts.

Through the years, this watch has become a collector's item to some and a momento to others. Astronaut Buzz Aldrin mentions in his book "Return to Earth" that when donating several items to the Smithsonian Institution, his Omega was one fo the few things that was stolen from his personal effects. General Stafford, who has flown 4 space missions, is now the chairman of the board of the Omega Watch Corporation of America. Frank Borman and other Apollo astronauts continue to wear their Speedmaster Professionals for daily use and as a momento of their space accomplishments. Many of the Apollo astronauts were given the gold model of the S.P. by Omega upon return from their missions.

The S.P.'s are on display in several museums, e.g. the Michigan Space Center, Jackson, Michigan (McDevitt's from Gemini), and the Air and Space Museum, Washington D.C. (Tom Stafford's from Apollo 10).

This is then the history of this interesting and historic watch. The manufacture of this chronograph gives meanign to the words quality, craftsmanship and teamwork. It withstood vigorous and repeated testing and surely must be one of the most thoroughly tested watches in history. It was the only watch "Flight Qualified by NASA for all Manned Space Missions" and was used during Projects Mercury, Gemini, Apollo, Skylab, Apollo-Soyuz, and the Space Shuttle. As the only piece of space equipment available for wear to the public, the Speedmaster Professional provides the opportunity to own a small piece of history.

But perhaps the greatest legacy of the Speedmaster Professional is that it has withstood the test of time. For even now, some 30 years after it was first introduced, it is still the only watch flight-qualified by NASA for extravehicular space activity.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for such an in depth account of the testing and background to these watches. Very interesting reading.

What's next for any Mars missions????? :secret:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MakeTime said:


> What's next for any Mars missions????? :secret:


That was sorted years ago


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Garry said:


> This may be of use.......
> 
> The Moon Watch: The History of the Omega Speedmaster Professional...


Great read; thanks very much for posting that.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Incidentally (and with all you Omega experts hanging around here, this would seem to be a good thread to post this question) anyone know if the 'Reduced' version of the Speedmaster is made to the same overall specifications as the Moon Watch? I know the Reduced is slightly smaller and has an automatic movement (which is what appeals to me) but are those the only differences? Does it have equivalent tolerances, use the same materials etc.?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

squareleg said:


> Incidentally (and with all you Omega experts hanging around here, this would seem to be a good thread to post this question) anyone know if the 'Reduced' version of the Speedmaster is made to the same overall specifications as the Moon Watch? I know the Reduced is slightly smaller and has an automatic movement (which is what appeals to me) but are those the only differences? Does it have equivalent tolerances, use the same materials etc.?


It's not likely. They use a Dubois-Depraz chrono complication, which can be a little "fussy".

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

squareleg said:


> Incidentally (and with all you Omega experts hanging around here, this would seem to be a good thread to post this question) anyone know if the 'Reduced' version of the Speedmaster is made to the same overall specifications as the Moon Watch? I know the Reduced is slightly smaller and has an automatic movement (which is what appeals to me) but are those the only differences? Does it have equivalent tolerances, use the same materials etc.?


Completely different watch, from the sapphire crystal (genuine moon spec speedies are acrylic) to the buckle.

But I still wish I hadn't sold my Olympic edition of the same watch :cry2:










Oops..........James is correct, mine was the 7750 movement, the reduced speedie is indeed a sandwich construction complication.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, thanks guys... seems 'reduced' both in name and nature, then  . Shame. Still fancy it, though...


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

The Omega Speedmaster.

The moonwatch.

Pure and simple.

And the other watchmakers seem silent in their disapproval of this too.

Because the Speedie IS the moonwatch.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

squareleg said:


> Ok, thanks guys... seems 'reduced' both in name and nature, then  . Shame. Still fancy it, though...


It is a nice watch, I have no problem with mine. It looks like the Moon Watch, but of course it isn't. I purchased mine for my small wrist and because it was quite a bit cheaper. 



















Later,

William


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, thanks guys... seems 'reduced' both in name and nature, then  . Shame. Still fancy it, though...
> ...


Lovely watch William.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

gregory said:


> The Omega Speedmaster.
> 
> The moonwatch.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct but like the Saturn V was their equivalent of a company car the watch was a company issued "tool"and from what I have read most preferred Corvettes and Rolex when it came to personal choice of transport and timekeeping.

Check out Jake's Rolex Blog for some nice pictures


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> gregory said:
> 
> 
> > The Omega Speedmaster.
> ...


I'm confused - is the Speedmaster the moonwatch or a subtle variation of the moonwatch? I thought that Omega's own website would help but that confused me as well. I called up details of the Speedmaster Professional and it states:

MOVEMENT

Caliber: Omega 1861

Famous manual-winding chronograph movement that was worn on the Moon.

OK - but pictures a post or 2 above show "automatic" so is that a different watch? :fool:


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> gregory said:
> 
> 
> > The Omega Speedmaster.
> ...


I'm confused - is the Speedmaster the moonwatch or a subtle variation of the moonwatch? I thought that Omega's own website would help but that confused me as well. I called up details of the Speedmaster Professional and it states:

MOVEMENT

Caliber: Omega 1861

Famous manual-winding chronograph movement that was worn on the Moon.

OK - but pictures a post or 2 above show "automatic" so is that a different watch? :fool:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes the 2 Automatics you see are reduced sized versions. The Moonwatch is Manual wind.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> gregory said:
> 
> 
> > The Omega Speedmaster.
> ...


Mate... I don't dispute that for a second.

And I am not anti-Rolex or anti-anything for that matter. 

I long for a Daytona to reside on my wrist!!!! 

But astronaut personal choice is a separate matter of debate entirely.

Still gonna look out Jake's Rolex blog though.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> Yes the 2 Automatics you see are reduced sized versions. The Moonwatch is Manual wind.


So when were the reduced versions made? Are they still available new, or is it something from forum sales/fleabay?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The reduced are still available. Lovely watches. ESL bought mine, as I felt it was a bit small for my wrist.

I've still not gotten around to buying a "proper" speedy though.

Trouble is, I'm more tempted with the sapphire xtal version with the display back, which purists do not deem a "proper moonwatch"


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just to clarify. The "Moonwatch" is the Speedmaster Professional, Reference: 3570.50.00, Cal. 1861, hesalite crystal and stainless back. 

Later,

William


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

You could make a good case for saying the Moonwatch Speedie had the advantage that it was relatively low-spec compared to many other chronos. Firstly glass or even sapphire crystal was considered a no no as the admittedly slim chance of shattering could not be tolerated apparantly so the hesalite was thought of as superior for shock its resistance. Secondly a watch with too effective atmospheric sealing would have been a problem and could have lead to popping crystals when decompressing/compressing hence the relatively low water resistance. Thirdly it has been suggested that Nasa initially considered that an auto-winder would function strangely in zero-g, though this is not the case as gravity has no significant impact on the rotor - momentum does the work. In summary you could argue the simplest, least robust, least waterproof design won! The reduced speedie could be described as having the missing (and unwanted) complexity put back.

Not trolling: I love and own several Omegas but they are points worth considering all the same.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Padders said:


> You could make a good case for saying the Moonwatch Speedie had the advantage that it was relatively low-spec compared to many other chronos. Firstly glass or even sapphire crystal was considered a no no as the admittedly slim chance of shattering could not be tolerated apparantly so the hesalite was thought of as superior for shock its resistance. Secondly a watch with too effective atmospheric sealing would have been a problem and could have lead to popping crystals when decompressing/compressing hence the relatively low water resistance. Thirdly it has been suggested that Nasa initially considered that an auto-winder would function strangely in zero-g, though this is not the case as gravity has no significant impact on the rotor - momentum does the work. In summary you could argue the simplest, least robust, least waterproof design won!


Not trolling: I love and own several Omegas but they are points worth considering all the same.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bugger `edits` being difficult again.


----------

